# Emergencies, Injuries & Cures Forum Guidelines



## elevan

*What goes in this forum?*

*Emergencies *- Have an emergency? Post it here! An issue is considered an emergency if the very life of the animal or it's offspring is at stake. (For example: Lice is not an emergency and should go in the appropriate diseases forum)

*Injuries *- Non life threatening injuries to livestock

*Cures *- Discussions about medications and other approaches that are used to treat livestock.


*Thread Title and Thread First Post Guidelines*

If you are posting an emergency please either put EMERGENCY or HELP in your thread title.  Also include the animal species in your title or first post.

If you are posting an injury please be clear in stating that it is an injury only.

If posting a cure type of thread please make sure that your title clearly states what your thread is about.


*Where to find more information:  Diseases Injuries and Cures Index 

What is an emergency?  Read this thread if you are unclear whether your post is an emergency or not. *


----------

